# Need sales people in shop. Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We are looking for some good folks to work in the shop. We want people who have experience with paddlesports. It's a part time and flexible position. 
email us at [email protected]

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

hey nick, how are you ? this is steve heinrich (skillkilla). i am intrested in your sales posistion, i've done sales for years and i have alot of experience in retail. i am currently employed but my schedule varies so i am available here and there. my number is 719 994-6427. give me a call, theres some good pics in my album just to give you a idea of my experience. thanks nick. steve


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Nick,
This is probably going to shock you but, I'm no longer working for Golden River Sports. Therefore, I would love to join the team and help get things going up in Boulder. In addition, I think I would be a perfect fit with a flexible schedule and I definitely want to stay working within the industry. So, let me know if the position is still available ASAP. If it's already filled that's okay too. I could just be "on call" as needed for sales, events and I'd love to hold a demo night at the ww park in Golden. I think you know that I would bring a lot to the table. Feel free to call me anytime at 303-548-6870.
Thanks,
T-Roy Harcourt


----------

